# What would you do.... with a few hours in Toronto and Montreal?



## bobnjulie (Jan 18, 2015)

We are leaping... a wonderful, crazy idea.... Halifax to Montreal...Montreal to Toronto (yes, we did pony up for business class a highly recommended by some  ) and then Toronto to Vancouver... it will be May.... We should have some quick time and would like to power hit the city since we probably will not be back. Any hints or tips...must dos?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 18, 2015)

bobnjulie said:


> We are leaping... a wonderful, crazy idea.... Halifax to Montreal...Montreal to Toronto (yes, we did pony up for business class a highly recommended by some  ) and then Toronto to Vancouver... it will be May.... We should have some quick time and would like to power hit the city since we probably will not be back. Any hints or tips...must dos?


Hi Guys! What a dream trip!


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 18, 2015)

LOL Jim! I figured you'd be white on rice on this!  Wish we could have you as a guide! Halifax is going to be quick... we are staying at the airport and taking the bus (fingers crossed) to catch the train. Any free time will be just in the neighborhood. Montreal will just be a couple of hours since we will be moving on directly to Toronto.... Toronto will be an overnight and then we will be catching a flight out of Vancouver the day we are scheduled to arrive.... have to figure out how to get to the airport so not much time in Vancouver.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 18, 2015)

Quickie synopsis:

Montreal: go upstairs over the Station and check out the Queen Elizabeth Hotel, it's famous, the Beatles recorded " Give Peace a Chance" there and John and Yoko did their famous " Bed In for Peace" there! Sounds like you don't have time for Old Montreal or Mount Royal, but the Station is nice, the First Class Panorama Lounge is really a good one! FC on VIA is sort of like FC Acela, nice ride on the Corridor to Toronto!

Toronto the Good: ( Canada's New York)

The subway runs right into Union Station/ the Hockey Hall of Fame is a couple of blocks away, worth a visit!

Yorktown: Toronto's Greenwich Village with Clubs, Cafes etc. Lots of famous people hung out/lived there,but its definitely gone upscale, but worth a look,,! The Panorama Lounge is also Nice here while you wait for the Canadian!, its like a Nice Club Acela with friendly attendants!

The CN Tower ( like the Space Needle or Sears Tower)is close to Union Station as is the Sky Dome Stadium ( now called the Rogers Center, Canada's Time Warner) which as a Hotel inside the Stadium! Its connected by an indoor walkway but if the weathers nice it prettier to walk over outside!

Vancouver;Pacific Central Station is on Eastern side of downtown/the Sky train ( elevated Light Rail Station) is right out front/ you can ride it all the way to the Airport but you will change trains @ the Station @ Canada Place where the Cruise ships dock right in the middle of downtown! This place is an old Rail station but has a food court,Stores, the Sea Bus Terminal ( part of the Sky Train/Bus System, you cross English Bay on Ferries to North Vancouver)

The Airport is out on sort of an Island on the SW side of town, you'll go through West Van ( Gay Vancouver like Castro in San Fran) and Kitslano ( Vancouver's Height Ashbury in the 60s but now Very Chic!) on the way, easy trip to the airport!

Hope this helps, Downtown Vancouver isn't that Large but Toronto and Montreal are huge, everyrhing you need is right downtown!!! Specific questions?


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 18, 2015)

Jim... you are a fount of information.... We're just getting a feel for things.... how about dining in Toronto? We are not gourmet.... oh...what's that guy with the donuts or something? We will also be in Montreal for lunch...if all things go as planned. And also Notre Dame in Montreal... too far of a hike?


----------



## FriskyFL (Jan 21, 2015)

bobnjulie said:


> Jim... you are a fount of information.... We're just getting a feel for things.... how about dining in Toronto? We are not gourmet.... oh...what's that guy with the donuts or something? We will also be in Montreal for lunch...if all things go as planned. And also Notre Dame in Montreal... too far of a hike?


Tim Hortons is the ubiquitous donut and coffee shop in the Great White North. There's a location in Union Station.


----------



## Nanook (Jan 21, 2015)

Tim Horton was an amazing hockey player in the NHL before dying in a single car crash when he was speeding home from a game in 1974.

His name is now used to make Canadians fat by doughnut.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 21, 2015)

There are literally hundreds of cafes, pubs etc in downtown Toronto, you may want to Goggle up info and pick some that appeal! The Royal York Hotel, across the Street has a pub, a bakery /cafe, shushi place, plus upsc-ale white table cloth dinning room, great food but pricey! Best cafe meal I had in Toronto was here!

Yorkville is also full of good places but not cheap! Front Street also is loaded with eating places! Its similar to New York when it comes to eating places!

Montreal I don't know well, the station, Gare Central, has a nice food court, Montreal is French so the food is good but pricey!There are all kinds of cafes of many types around the Station, especially by McGill University ( about three blocks away) The Queen Elizabeth Hotel, above the Station, is a Fairmont so will be very good but pricey!!

As for Old Montreal and Notre Dame, you could hop a cab for a quick look since your time is limited! Montreal is a City built around water on islands and its huge and , so you'd need more time to see all the sights!

Tim Horton's is like a mix of Starbucks, Dunkin Donuts and Denny's, its an Institution but nothing special!!


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll have to print this out before our trip. Tim Horton's! Thanks for the background story. I'll have to at least try so I can "Tim Horton's eh... I've been there."  Toronto subway or streetcars.... which should we utilize? I love using local transport...even if it's just a quick hop. I am presuming that we will be able to store our luggage at the station before we board the Canadian... and also in Montreal?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 21, 2015)

The subway comes right into Union Station. I haven't ridden the street car or buses, just the subway and the Go Trains! ( commuter) You could ride to Oakville and back on the Go Train from a nice sight seeing trip!

You can leave your luggage in the Panorama Lounge ( similar to the Metro Lounge) while sightseeing since y'all are on the Canadian! Same in Montreal if you're using Biz Class!

Nothing wrong with going to " Timmy's", everyone does!!


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 21, 2015)

What about tipping on the Ocean and Canadian? US $ or Canadian $...... boy, am I a newbie or what?  Lucky to have knowledgeable folks sitting like angels on our shoulders


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 22, 2015)

bobnjulie said:


> What about tipping on the Ocean and Canadian? US $ or Canadian $...... boy, am I a newbie or what?  Lucky to have knowledgeable folks sitting like angels on our shoulders


Use CAD $$!! There are ATMs and Banks everywhere to get CAD currency! The $1 ( Loonie) is a Coin as is the $2 Coin ( Toonie). The $10 Note has a picture of the Canadian on it , y'all might want one for a keepsake! Canada had done away with Pennies, the rest of the Coins are the same as here, Nickel, Dime, Quarter!
Remrmber the Canadian changes out the complete OBS Crew durung the layover in Winnipeg, so there will be Two SCAs, Diner Crews and LSAs in the Park Cars to tip! The On Board Service Chief is not tipped! The Conductor rides in the engine as the Assistant Engineer so your Car Attendant will pull your ticket!

Canada has Federal and Provincial Goods and Service Taxes (GST) on purchases (including Train tickets!!)and Liquor ( and tobacco) is also taxed and much more expensive than here!


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 22, 2015)

Need more Input...input...input  (80's reference  ) Okay... so is tipping on the Canadian like tipping on Amtrak - 4 8 10 or would it be more for the meals? 10 per night per attendant... and the park car attendant- Oi! Are they tipped like your other car attendant?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 22, 2015)

It"s a 4 day/4 night trip with 10 Meals in the Diner ( 9 1/2 if you count the Breakfast/Brunch served one morning where you can gave one or both)), and a Welcome Aboard Wine and Cheese Reception in the Park Car for Sleeper pax when you board. If you use a Red Cap from the Panorama Lounge when you board in Union Station( good idea if you don't know the Station) they get tips too.

So you would have two SCAs for 2 nights each ( Toronto-Winnipe/Winnipeg to Vancouver), 10 Meals in the Diner (4 Breakfasts/3 Lunches/3 Dinners), the Welcome Reception in the Park Car! ( $2 would be fine for the attendant) your Park Car attendant also puts out coffee, juice, fruit, cookies, water etc during the day,a $2 a day tip would be fine for this! If you purchase alcoholic drinks from the attendant tip as you would in an Amtrak Lounge/Cafe.

The amounts are up to you for the meals and the SCA, but your formula sounds good! The service and food will be First Rate so play it by ear and tip more if they deserve it!

On my trip last Feb. ( I was by myself)I tipped $2 @ Breakfast, $3 @ Lunch and $5 @ Dinner! The SCAs each got $20 for the two nights and I did the $ $2 a day/$1 for each Irish Coffee in the Park Car!

If you have a traveling Musician that performs in the Park Car ( Via gives them a Free Berth and Meals), you should also tip them if you enjoy their music! We had an Outstanding Folk Singer that I tipped $ 20 for the 3 days entertainment!

Hope this helps, I wish I was going tomorrow!!!


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 22, 2015)

I wish you were going with us Jim! You are an amazing train companion.... let us hit the lottery and we will take you on Prestige Class on the Canadian!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 22, 2015)

bobnjulie said:


> I wish you were going with us Jim! You are an amazing train companion.... let us hit the lottery and we will take you on Prestige Class on the Canadian!


Thanks, y'all are the type of folks that you love to meet on trains!!☺
If you win the Lottery y'all can buy a PV! ( and win it in Canada, it's tax free there!)


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 23, 2015)

Uh oh! We just added two to our party - my 80something mother and my 90 something stepfather..... I hope it's going to be easy getting someone to climb the ladder... although they are both little!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 23, 2015)

bobnjulie said:


> Uh oh! We just added two to our party - my 80something mother and my 90 something stepfather..... I hope it's going to be easy getting someone to climb the ladder... although they are both little!


Are you booking Cabins for 2 or Sections on the Ocean and the Canadian?


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 23, 2015)

We are.... it just dawned on me that someone will have to climb... but my mom is pretty spry and we will be next door or I've told them to come get us... and I will repeat that once we get on the train... push comes to shove I may have to climb up and have boys and girls rooms...


----------

